# Best camera under £150



## HarryRobinson (21 May 2012)

Can anyone suggest one of the best cameras for under £150 either SLR or point and shoot  I im in need of a new one haha


----------



## ghostsword (21 May 2012)

Some good nikons or canons on ebay, second hand, they will so the job well.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 May 2012)

Any that are very good in particular? I know that there are the nikons and canons but im looking for models now


----------



## ghostsword (21 May 2012)

I got a old d70, does the job.. The eos 550 is also nice. 

A d90 would be my next upgrade..  rather spend money on lenses than body's.. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2012)

Look in the right places, and you can find some great 2nd hand deals. 

I've recently see a Canon 5dmk2 for £600.....  good condition too.


----------



## sr20det (22 May 2012)

Every now and gain, Argos, jessops, Amazon pops up with a entry level DSLR, Around the 200-250 mark.  Brand new too.  Always nice to have 12 months warrenty (more on some models), hence I would always buy new.  I have never needed one (DSLR), and always had point and shoot, but am considering one now, but will hold out for a good deal. Just keep an eye out on sites for offers.


----------



## imustbedreamin (25 May 2012)

maybe look at a canon 350d.....i wish i never sold mine  


apisto by Sye Davies, on Flickr


----------



## imustbedreamin (25 May 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Look in the right places, and you can find some great 2nd hand deals.
> 
> I've recently see a Canon 5dmk2 for £600.....  good condition too.




mki or ii mark.....that is scarily cheap for a mkii


----------



## Nutbeam (25 May 2012)

+1 for the 350d


----------



## imustbedreamin (25 May 2012)

lobo by Sye Davies, on Flickr


----------



## imustbedreamin (25 May 2012)

Nutbeam said:
			
		

> +1 for the 350d




nice pic mate. do you still own the camera?
what lens did you use?


----------



## Nutbeam (25 May 2012)

yes still have the camera, with 3 lenses

18-55
35-80
90-300

body was about £130
lenses £30+


----------



## imustbedreamin (25 May 2012)

sounds like a bargain to me


----------



## Piece-of-fish (27 May 2012)

Yep, for that price your best bet probably would be 350d. And get a nifty fifty as they call it. 50mm f1.8 canon magic lens. Goes second hand for around 60£.


----------

